# ¡Cuá-cuá-"cuampleaños" feliz, Belén!



## aceituna

¡Nuestra querida Moduck cumple hoy 22+22/2+2/2 añitos! (todo patitos )

Y para celebrarlo le vamos a organizar una fiesta que la va a dejar *pat*idifusa...
-Asistirán ilustres "*pat*icipantes": Lucas, Donald, Feo, Alfred,...
-Comeremos *pat*atas
-Bailaremos como *pato*sos
-Fumaremos *duck*ados
-Beberemos *pat*xarán
-Y le haremos un regalo digno de una *duck*esa.​ *¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, BELÉN!!* 
Disfruta a tope de tu día.​ 
Un besazo (muaaaaaaaack),
Inés

PD: ¡Ah, y felicidades también por tus casi 9400 posts!
PD2: ¡Y por la mudanza!


----------



## Antpax

aceituna said:


> ¡Nuestra querida Moduck cumple hoy 22+22/2+2/2 añitos! (todo patitos )
> 
> 
> Y para celebrarlo le vamos a organizar una fiesta que la va a dejar *pat*idifusa...-Asistirán ilustres "*pat*icipantes": Lucas, Donald, Feo, Alfred,...​
> -Comeremos *pat*atas​
> -Bailaremos como *pato*sos​
> -Fumaremos *duck*ados​
> -Beberemos *pat*xarán​
> -Y le haremos un regalo digno de una *duck*esa.​ *¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, BELÉN!!*
> Disfruta a tope de tu día.​
> Un besazo (muaaaaaaaack),
> Inés
> 
> PD: ¡Ah, y felicidades también por tus casi 9400 posts!
> PD2: ¡Y por la mudanza!


 
Muchas Felicidades Belén, no puedo superar a Inés. Soy muy *pat*oso para esto de las felicitaciones.

Per molt anys amiga, una abraçada de aquesta petita formegueta. Els membres del regne animal hem de estar units .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Després dels dos magnifiquíssims missatges dels amics Toniet i Aceituna... què et puc dir jo? Pobra de mi que estic traduint notícies de la borsa i estic a imaginació zero!!!*

*Sa meva annereta  mallorquina des foro, una besada d'allò més gran en aquest dia tan especial que espero que el passis com a mínim en alguna cala paradisíaca i no fent feina davant s'ordinador  Bé, PATsa'l com et faci més feliç!*

*Quaqui-besades des de Barcelona,*

*Montse*


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡Patofelicidades!!*​Cuackibirthday pata ti...
cuackibirthday pata ti...
cuackibirthday dear Be-duck,
cuackibirthday pata ti...

Encontré la foto de tu nacimiento, mira que perderla...

Que tengas un feliz día, ya se celebrará en condiciones, ya.

Cuakisses.
​


----------



## mjmuak

Muchas felicidades Belén, espero que cumplas muchos, muchos más aquí con nosotros

Cuak, digo muak

mj


----------



## Dudu678

Wooo!!

С днем рождения, Белен!  Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Kuak.

 (¿No van muchos ya? Ah, no, eso no se dice a las señoritas.)
*
Editado*: siéntete afortunada, normalmente soy incluso menos expresivo.


----------



## belén

¡ ¡ ¡ m u c h a s     p a t o g r a c i a s ! ! ! ​ 
Qué ilusión me hace este hilo 

Impresionante despliegue de imaginación de nuestra aceitunita, te voy a contratar para amenizar mis fiestas con comenpatarios 

Y fantásticas las fotos (Krokro...¿cómo has conseguido esa foto? Le dije a la Lozano que ni se le ocurriera venderlaaaaaaa) y los buenos deseos. 

Gràcies formigueta, vaja zoo que tenim muntat 

i Mari Tradu, efectivament avui matí he estat a una caleta tota sola! Això d'estar tot sol a una platja un dia d'agost només ho aconsegueix un natiu 

Dudu, así me gusta, que te vayas soltando, un par de cervezas más y nos cantas el Asturiaspatriaqueridaaaaaaa

MJ: Muchas *cuac*cias, digo gracias, jejeje, eso espero ¡y tú que los veas!

Besooooos


----------



## anthodocheio

*¡Cumpleaños feliz Belén!*​ 
*¡Que se cuplan tus deseos!*​ 

*Patitos ...oops! Besitos quiero decir...*​


----------



## nichec

Oh hey, I forgot to say this in my PM "I love your profile photo and your biography!" 

I have no idea what this thread is about, because all the posts are written in some alien languages, but well, us ducks don't need another language to understand each other......*Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!! *

quack quack, quack quack quack quack and quack (the 25 year old duck leaving the thread loudly, shamelessly shaking her butt as she went   )


----------



## heidita

¿Qué _cua_pidez esos chicos! Tenía que haberme dado más pri_cua_. 

De todas for_cua_s , no podemos olvidarnos de las ca_cua_s que tenemos apalabradas como pija-fi_cua._ Recemos para que nos sienta bien.

Te he encontrado unos cuantos accesorios: ra_cu_atón, árbol genealógi_cua_, aspira_cua_


_¡¡y todos estos besos!!_

_Felicidades._


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños, Belén, y por muchos más!! *


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Belencita!!! *FELICIDADES EN TU CUMPLEAÑOS*
Aprovecho para darte las gracias por tus acertados comentarios y por la infinidad de veces que me has cuarrejidoooo!!! 

Eres muy cuamable, espero que tengas un lindo dia ( bueno ya será noche o madrugada, por acá aún es de día) , un mejor año y una feliz vida.

Un abrazo Cuariñoso para ti!
Besos!
Rosangelus


----------



## heidita

Belén: departe de *LA JOYA*:


*¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!*

(Dice que no quiere ocupar el último lugar ...¡así será el primero!)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ROSANGELUS said:


> espero que *tangas* un lindo dia


 

Ay, Rosita, Rosita...

Un beso a Vene


----------



## ILT

¿Qué puedo decir después de tan imaginativos mensajes? Pues que espero que estés disfrutando tu cumpleaños, que te hayan gustado las sorpresas recibidas, que disfrutes de todas las manifestaciones de cariño de todos los que tanto te queremos y que recibas muchos muchos regalos.

Ya sabes que te quiero un cuac, aunque a veces te ocasione algún dolor de cabeza, como en este paseo que tomamos este verano, je je je je.

ILT


----------



## belén

Heidi y JoyotadelaHeidi: Muchas gracias, esas cañas que se preparen que las vamos a dejar secas.. Joya: Ojalá te traigan muchos regalos los Reyes 

Nichec: Quack quack quack and then just when I was about to quack...¡quack came the quack! Can you believe it? 

Anthodocheio: Efgaristó!! Muchas gracias por tus deseos! 

Inesita, Rosa, gracias, fue un día estupendo, me da penita que se haya acabado, pero bueno, ahora sólo quedan 364 días para el siguiente, yupiiiii!!!! 

ILT, algo pasa con la foto que no me la deja ver.. será que tan mal me dejaste en ese paseo misterioso, jejeje  ¡ yo también te quiero mucho !

Besos de esta mujerona


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Es un honor para esta cubana despistada de Miami felicitar de todo corazón a uno de los genios de WordReference, mi querida y admirada Belén.*

*Que Dios llene tu vida de sonrisas y que todos tus lindos sueños se hagan realidad.*

*Recibe un abrazo lleno de cariño*
*Soledad*


----------



## chics

¡Pero cuánto ha crecido ya! (Foto de hoy en Mallorca)
Feliz cumpleaños, guapa.


----------



## belén

Muchas gracias a Soledad y a la más Chic de toda Barna  No veas el susto que le di a esa pobre mujer que paseaba al perro (¡por no hablar del susto que le di al perro!)


----------



## jonquiliser

Oh, feliz cumple_p_a_ti_ños, Belén! Espero que te lo hayas pasao bien y que cuantos más cumplas, más feliz estés ! 

Un saludiño.


----------



## alexacohen

Belén.
Ahora ya es feliz no-cumpleaños to you. 
¿Queda algún pedazo de tarta?

Un abrazo

Alexandra


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Un beso, *Belén*.


----------



## Fernando

Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Belén.


----------



## belén

Fernando said:


> Feliz 18 cumpleaños, Belén.



Eeeeeeeh... ¡Qué son 16! (en cada pierna  )

Muchas gracias Jonqui, Alexa, Víctor y Fernando  Alexa, te guardé un tupper, ahora te lo mando por mail.


----------



## Eugin

Auch.... llego super "cuack" tardísimo... ¡Cuaquiperdones, patita!!

Espero que lo hayas pasado de lo mejor y que sigas festejando toooodito el fin de semana, que te lo tienes más que merecido, guapa, por todo el "laburo" que tienes por aquí. 

Disfruta y que seas muy "cuaqui"feliz!!!!


----------



## Gévy

Felicidades, Be, la-miss-coin-coin (los patos fjjjjansssesesss disssen coin-coin ).

Un montón de croissants para ti, recién horneados, hmmmmmmmmm....

Joyeux anniversaire, Belén !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## fsabroso

Beleeeeeeeen! hey Beleeeeen!

Feliz Cumpleaños, algo tardecito, pero tú sabes que casi no circulo por aquí, ero aquí estoy ahora para desearte un Feliz Cumpleañso, empieza el fin de semana así que celebralo otra vez, con todos estos saludos nuevos.

*Con mucho cariño*.

Fs.


----------



## pejeman

¡Felicidades, Belencita preciosa!

Ya descubrí tu avión particular. ¡Qué guardadito te lo tenías!


----------



## Cecilio

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Belén!


----------



## belén

Eu: Muchas gracias flor, estás más que perdocuacnada 
Gévy: Merci pour les croissants (no me quiero poner tiquismiquis pero ya que es "casi" mi cumple, puedo ponerme un poco... ¿son de mantequilla? ¿con chocolate?  )

Fs: Gracias corazón, ¡¡sigo celebrando!! 

PJ: QUIERO ese avión 
¡Qué increíble! Me has dejado a cuadros... ¿Dónde vuela esta gente que tengo que irme con ellos adonde seaaaaaaaaaaa?


Cecilio: Moltes de "grasssssis"


----------

